# Light for a 30 in tank?



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

My tank is 30l x 18h x 12w in inches. I am having trouble finding the perfect light, which isn't extremely expensive, to light the whole tank. Saw a light by Nova, which was reasonably price, that is 30 in but the bulbs are only 24 in. Had 3 24 in lights over and noticed only 6in in the middle was getting the max light.

Anybody got any suggestions for 1 that would work for a planted tank and be under $100?


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

what about the coralife 30" T5NO fixture. i just made a 36" T5NO fixture and was really surprised by bright it is. the 30" t5 fixture is probably going to give you your most even lighting. you didn't mention if this was a high light tank or low light. i would imagine you'd be able to grow just about anything with 2 of those fixtures.


----------



## dooboogoo (Apr 19, 2007)

oldpunk78 said:


> what about the coralife 30" T5NO fixture. i just made a 36" T5NO fixture and was really surprised by bright it is. the 30" t5 fixture is probably going to give you your most even lighting. you didn't mention if this was a high light tank or low light. i would imagine you'd be able to grow just about anything with 2 of those fixtures.


Hellolights has them for pretty cheap, although they're selling the saltwater model, so you'd have to replace the actinic bulbs. If you had a couple of those bulbs laying around, two would bring you around $100 including shipping, I think.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

I am keeping this a low tech tank for I don't want to inject Co2 just Excell.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

oldpunk78 said:


> what about the coralife 30" T5NO fixture.


The bulbs are only 24in. I will have to many dark spots. For waterfaller1 had 24" fixture over 20 long and had dark corners.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

dooboogoo said:


> Hellolights has them for pretty cheap, although they're selling the saltwater model


Found 1 by coralife that is similar in design with freshwater bulbs. Thanks!!


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

Hilde said:


> The bulbs are only 24in. I will have to many dark spots. For waterfaller1 had 24" fixture over 20 long and had dark corners.


i suppose you've already figured it out, but the bulbs go all the way to the end of that fixture. it's only the T5HO bulbs that you can only get in 24" - 36" - 48" ect.


----------



## FSM (Jan 13, 2009)

My 29 gallon has the 2x24W nova fixture. It works fine, the corners aren't noticeably darker. A 20 gallon is only 12 inches tall though, so the light doesn't spread out as much before reaching the substrate.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

FSM said:


> My 29 gallon has the 2x24W nova fixture.


Is that with T5 or T5HO lights?
Whom is the manufacturer?
Are the fans loud?


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

oldpunk78 said:


> i suppose you've already figured it out, but the bulbs go all the way to the end of that fixture. it's only the T5HO bulbs that you can only get in 24" - 36" - 48" ect.


Here I see T5 HO fixture where the lights go to the end. I doens't have a fan though. Don't the T5 HO get hot?


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

> Here I see T5 HO fixture where the lights go to the end. I doens't have a fan though. Don't the T5 HO get hot?


what you see in that picture is either a 24" or 36" fixture. they can get warm but i think most wouldn't need a fan. my retro doesn't get hot at all. i don't think that the catalinas have fans, just vents on the top and they are great fixtures.


----------



## FSM (Jan 13, 2009)

Hilde said:


> Is that with T5 or T5HO lights?
> Whom is the manufacturer?
> Are the fans loud?



T5HO, Current USA, there aren't any fans.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

oldpunk78 said:


> what you see in that picture is either a 24" or 36" fixture.


Reading the review for the bulb I found:
The pic of this product appears to have bulbs that run from end to end. The housing is around 28". They do not go end to end on my 20L, and the bulbs are about 3.0" shorter than the housing so the ends of the tank don't get good lighting.


----------



## pKaz (Mar 27, 2009)

Hilde said:


> Reading the review for the bulb I found:
> The pic of this product appears to have bulbs that run from end to end. The housing is around 28". They do not go end to end on my 20L, and the bulbs are about 3.0" shorter than the housing so the ends of the tank don't get good lighting.
> 
> It seems the best light system would be a T5HO 36in and they are too expensive. Thus I will stick with 24 in bulbs and just change my scape. I am planning to build some high hills. I will just put 2 in the corners.


I have the Coralife T5NO over a 20L, the bulbs do go end to end and there are no dark spots in the tank, it's a good light, more than adequate lighting. Only Coralife and Current make a T5 fixture that has special bulbs to go end to end on a 30" tank, the Current is junk even thought it is T5HO, Coralife is the way to go. A 36" fixture on a 30" tank will look silly no doubt about it. roud:

If interested I have an extra, barely used, Coralife 30" T5NO light that I'll let go for a good price.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your responses.

I have decided to combine a few lights that I have, even though they are shorter than the tank. For I am unemployed at present and thus shouldn't spend my savings on a light fixture. That will have to wait until I find a job.

I have Current USA Satellite fixture 24in that I bought used on EBay and a diy light fixture with 24in undercounter light strips.

I put a piece of metal across the tank long ways for the legs of the satellite, which are on the outside, to sit on. Got 1 piece of glass cut at hardware store to fit from back to the brace. Then 2 pieces of glass cut for the front. To lift a front glass up using hooks with suction cups. To help bring out the colors of Neon Rainbow fish put Life-glo bulb under the satellite fixture where the actinic bulb is.

When I can I am going to get a Nova light fixture from marinedepot. For even though the bulbs are not 30in long it the T5HO lights are brighter than the T5 lights.


----------



## isaac42 (Sep 4, 2009)

I was looking for lighting for a 30" tank also. Came across oceanpro aquatics site. Is this the fixture you where recommending? http://www.oceanproaquatics.com/shop/aqualight-6700k-fluorescent-lamp-watt-p-15382.html 
Did i miss something about this ad? Seems too cheap to be true.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

wow! that must be a typo. $13.11???


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Believe the Nova T5HO fixture is best for a 30 in long tank.

Seems more pros for Nova with T5HO lights for:
1. They are they are brighter than the T5.
2. The life span, 16-24 months, is longer than the T5s
3. The T5HOs can be bought at a local store.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

FSM said:


> T5HO, Current USA, there aren't any fans.


Here is a T5HO, Current USA fixture and as you see it has fans. Which 1 does not fans? Couldn't find 1 at Dr. Fosters site. Thinking may be able to get 1 get 1 for my birthday.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

here:

http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsU...urrentusanovaextreme302x24wt510000kfreshwater


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

That looks like a T5. I am looking for a T5HO fixture without fans.
Is that possible or do the T5HO need fans?

Found 1 at Dr Fosters here At another thread I found if I use this light I would need to inject Co2.


----------



## FSM (Jan 13, 2009)

Those are vents, not fans. The 4 bulb fixtures have fans, the double bulb fixtures do not.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

FSM said:


> Those are vents, not fans. The 4 bulb fixtures have fans, the double bulb fixtures do not.


But it is circular like at the end of fixture that I have now, which uses a fan. So then this must be with 4 bulbs.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

oldpunk78 said:


> here:
> 
> http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsU...urrentusanovaextreme302x24wt510000kfreshwater


At site it says T5 but when I google nova extreme I get T5HO, so I guess this is a T5HO. So confusing.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

here, look at this page. it should answer all your questions about the current fixtures.

http://www.current-usa.com/novaextremet5hox2.html


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Searched for a thread about Nova fixtures to check the quality and I found that this light would bump my tank up to a high light tank. Thus I'd have to work harder to keep it balanced since I don't want to inject Co2. 

Guess I will end up getting the Coralife T5 dual fixture. Found 1 at Big Al's for $50 +shipping $10= $60. The replacement bulbs are $11 at Big Al's. They provide better light and colors than the 24in Pc bulb I have over the tank.


----------



## FSM (Jan 13, 2009)

Hilde said:


> But it is circular like at the end of fixture that I have now, which uses a fan. So then this must be with 4 bulbs.


My 2x24W fixture looks exactly like that. The 4 bulb fixtures use the same housing, but have fans in those vents.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

isaac42 said:


> I was looking for lighting for a 30" tank also. Came across oceanpro aquatics site. Is this the fixture you where recommending? http://www.oceanproaquatics.com/shop/aqualight-6700k-fluorescent-lamp-watt-p-15382.html
> Did i miss something about this ad? Seems too cheap to be true.


The descriptions says it is a dual light but when I went to check out it show as 1 light. Also the shipping charge is $14.50. Thus not as a good deal as appears.

Just found out that it was a dual light and of course they are out of them. It was a special because they were moving. It seemed to good to be true but it was a very good deal. I shall see if another good deal comes from that company.


----------



## dhavoc (May 4, 2006)

as mentioned above, all current 2 bulb t5ho units regardless of length have NO fans. the vents look like they could hold fans but there are none. i have 3 of them in 30" and 36". i dont care for the 30" model though, go for a catalina 30" instead, much better reflectors. the bulbs are staggered so it gives adequate coverage on the ends of the tank. i use 4x24w on my 30 breeders and they grow anything. 2x24 on my 20L is great as well. i grow erios, and toninas with no problem.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

dhavoc said:


> I dont care for the 30" model though, go for a catalina 30" instead, much better reflectors. the bulbs are staggered so it gives adequate coverage on the ends of the tank.


After talking to owner of Unlimited Pets decided that the T5 HO light system is best for my 29 gallon tank. Thinking that I will probably put the 29 gallon tank in my mom's place when I move to Florida, and she would hate the diy light system. 

Got a link to the catalina light system? Having trouble finding the T5 lights.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

http://www.catalinaaquarium.com/index.php?cPath=71_136&osCsid=d923e5e30aa7bd2ccc556fff224f9864


----------



## DataLifePlus (Nov 4, 2008)

oldpunk78 said:


> http://www.catalinaaquarium.com/index.php?cPath=71_136&osCsid=d923e5e30aa7bd2ccc556fff224f9864


Would the 2x24" T5 HO Catalina fixture be considered "high light" (read: would I need CO2?) for a 29-gallon tank?

Also, what bulb configuration would you recommend?


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

> Would the 2x24" T5 HO Catalina fixture be considered "high light" (read: would I need CO2?) for a 29-gallon tank?


it's been my experience that this is a medium light combo. buy this i mean, you can get away with excel or diy for a while but after a few months, all but the fastest growing stems will be covered in algae. (yes, +1 for co2)



> Also, what bulb configuration would you recommend?


personally, i like the 6,700/10,000k combination. more discriminating hobbyists would say that the Giesemann Midday/AquaFlora bulb mix is the only way to go. ultimately, it's really personal preference.


----------



## DataLifePlus (Nov 4, 2008)

oldpunk78 said:


> it's been my experience that this is a medium light combo. buy this i mean, you can get away with excel or diy for a while but after a few months, all but the fastest growing stems will be covered in algae. (yes, +1 for co2)


I see. So if I do inject co2, is this light going to be enough to grow stuff with high light requirements?


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

with proper dosing and co2 you'll be able to grow most high light plants. some might not be as colorful as they could be with a higher wattage fixture or grow as fast. two more bulbs would be able to grow anything to it's full potential with massive trimming involved.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Well it seems my research was correct about using the T5 HO lights. The person at LFS told me that I wouldn't need to inject Co2 with the T5 Ho lights was probably trying to make a sell. Thus I am going to aim for the T5 NO light system from Big Als.

If you want T5 HO check out Nova Extreme SLR T-5 at Dr Foster's. The bulbs have individual reflectors.


----------



## roznalos (Aug 18, 2008)

http://www.hellolights.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=1828

30" 6700k bulbs are now available


----------



## dooboogoo (Apr 19, 2007)

noooo!!! i just bought lights for my 20gal! i wanted these so bad, oh well.


----------



## DataLifePlus (Nov 4, 2008)

dooboogoo said:


> noooo!!! i just bought lights for my 20gal! i wanted these so bad, oh well.


Okay... so many T5 choices... let me recap them all.

*1. 30" Aqualight High Output T5 Dual Lamp Fixture (2x30" bulbs) - $110*
http://www.hellolights.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=1828

*2. 30" Catalina Aquarium SOLAR T5 HO (Individual reflectors, 2x24" bulbs) - $100*
http://www.catalinaaquarium.com/product_info.php?cPath=71_136&products_id=1413

*3. 30" Nova Extreme SLR T-5 Fixtures (Individual reflectors, 2x24" bulbs) - $75*
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=16770

*4. 30" Nova Extreme X2 T5HO Fixtures (Single reflector?, 2x24" bulbs) - $60*
http://www.petsolutions.com/Nova-Extreme-X2-T5HO-Fixtures+I42901124+C33.aspx

There are a few that have been talked about in this thread. All T5. All HO, I believe?

What does everyone think is the best bang for your buck?


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

DataLifePlus said:


> http://www.hellolights.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=1828http://www.catalinaaquarium.com/product_info.php?cPath=71_136&products_id=1413
> All T5 HO, I believe?


No! At Big Al's there are T5 NO at low price.


----------



## DataLifePlus (Nov 4, 2008)

Hilde said:


> No! At Big Al's there are T5 NO at low price.


Okay. But the four I listed... they're all HO, correct?


----------



## dooboogoo (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm pretty sure they are all HO.


----------



## serendipity576 (Oct 3, 2009)

I would just go T5 HO and then just set up a simple DIY CO2 system. Thus far it's keeping my tank perfect with the exact same setup you have, 48watts T5, 29gal tank, DIY CO2. The difference between no CO2 and CO2, even DIY, is night and day.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

DataLifePlus said:


> Okay... so many T5 choices... let me recap them all.
> 
> *1. 30" Aqualight High Output T5 Dual Lamp Fixture (2x30" bulbs) - $110*
> http://www.hellolights.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=1828
> ...


Out of those I'd go with the Catalina. I know their reflectors are better than the Nova Extremes, and they've also got really good customer service. I've owned several Catalina Solars and have been very happy with them.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

serendipity576 said:


> I would just go T5 HO and then just set up a simple DIY CO2 system. Thus far it's keeping my tank perfect with the exact same setup you have, 48watts T5, 29gal tank, DIY CO2. The difference between no CO2 and CO2, even DIY, is night and day.


i know that no two tanks are the same and we all have different results, but a 2x24W T5HO fixture + a 29g tank is a recipe for BBA if DIY co2 is used. it's really hard to keep a consistent level of co2 with DIY and that is a problem. 

i'd like to here how this tank is going after 3 months from now.


----------



## DataLifePlus (Nov 4, 2008)

lauraleellbp said:


> Out of those I'd go with the Catalina. I know their reflectors are better than the Nova Extremes, and they've also got really good customer service. I've owned several Catalina Solars and have been very happy with them.


Thanks for the input, Laura. That's the fixture I was leaning towards. You don't think the 30" bulbs of the Aqualight would make that much of a difference? Also, what combination of bulbs would you get in the Catalina fixture? Thanks!


----------



## DataLifePlus (Nov 4, 2008)

oldpunk78 said:


> i know that no two tanks are the same and we all have different results, but a 2x24W T5HO fixture + a 29g tank is a recipe for BBA if DIY co2 is used. it's really hard to keep a consistent level of co2 with DIY and that is a problem.
> 
> i'd like to here how this tank is going after 3 months from now.


So are you saying he should have no CO2, or injected CO2?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

DataLifePlus said:


> Thanks for the input, Laura. That's the fixture I was leaning towards. You don't think the 30" bulbs of the Aqualight would make that much of a difference? Also, what combination of bulbs would you get in the Catalina fixture? Thanks!


I'm not familiar with the Aqualight fixture, so I don't know about the quality of the reflectors. In addition, I don't think anyone to date has been able to locate 30" replacement bulbs?

I'd get either a 10k/pink plant grow or 10k/6700k bulb combo, personally.

And you'll definitely need to provide a stable carbon source for the plants. Daily Excel, faithfully maintained DIY, or pressurized CO2 would all do the trick- just obviously a pressurized setup is the most consistent with the least maintenance for you over time.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

DataLifePlus said:


> So are you saying he should have no CO2, or injected CO2?


i was just recommending the use of pressurized co2.


----------



## DataLifePlus (Nov 4, 2008)

lauraleellbp said:


> I'm not familiar with the Aqualight fixture, so I don't know about the quality of the reflectors. In addition, I don't think anyone to date has been able to locate 30" replacement bulbs?
> 
> I'd get either a 10k/pink plant grow or 10k/6700k bulb combo, personally.
> 
> And you'll definitely need to provide a stable carbon source for the plants. Daily Excel, faithfully maintained DIY, or pressurized CO2 would all do the trick- just obviously a pressurized setup is the most consistent with the least maintenance for you over time.


Thanks again. What are the pro/cons of the pink plant grow bulb over the 6700k? Sorry to be so pesky, but obviously I only want to buy this once!



oldpunk78 said:


> i was just recommending the use of pressurized co2.


Right, that's what I thought. Just wanted to make sure I was following you.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

It's about aesthetics more than anything else.

Pink bulbs tend to bring out blue and red colors in a tank, 6700k bulbs tend to bring out greens and yellows. I love red and blue fish (especially Cardinal tetras) so I always try to incorporate a pink bulb in my fixtures to make them really pop. 

The 10k bulbs are crisp white.

So it's just whatever appearance you want.


----------



## serendipity576 (Oct 3, 2009)

oldpunk, hey what is BBA stand for? but yeah, I do definitely want to go pressurized pretty soon. I was just telling the OP that CO2 seems to help quite a bit, even if it's DIY. I do think DIY systems can be pretty consistent if you keep an eye on them, albeit it's a headache.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

The 30" Coralife Aqualight High Output T5 Dual Lamp Fixture has adjustable height and the 30" 31w 6700K and Colormax bulbs are available at Hellolights.

Description from: http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/prod/246413/product.web
"... These fixtures feature a low profile, contemporary design so it doesn't detract from the aquarium as a focal point. _Adjustable mounting legs allow you to raise and lower the fixture to the desired height above the water's surface._ ..."

At Hellolights you can get 4 different Coralife 30" 31w T5HO bulbs for $16.95 each. They are:
6700K - http://www.hellolights.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=1842
Colormax (pink) - http://www.hellolights.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=1845
10,000K - http://www.hellolights.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=1839
Actinic Blue 03 - http://www.hellolights.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=1832
You can also see them in the drop down list for extra bulbs.
http://www.hellolights.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=1828


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

serendipity576 said:


> ... hey what is BBA stand for? ...


It stands for Black Brush Algae. You usually get it with low or inconsistent CO2 levels and above average lighting. Nasty stuff!!
http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/algae.htm


----------



## serendipity576 (Oct 3, 2009)

oldpunk, you have the exact setup as mine, t5 48 watts and diy co2. so....why the suspicion towards my system growing BBA? what's the difference between mine and yours?


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

^ lol - because that's what happened to me. that and staghorn. i guess i sort of took it as a personal challenge to see if i could get away with diy co2. it works for a while, but as soon as things get inconsistent the algae grows just a little. over time, it builds up. at one point in time i had as much as 4g going. 4 cups of sugar a week! excel helps but it was still an uphill battle.


----------



## serendipity576 (Oct 3, 2009)

ahh lol, ok fair enough oldpunk, yeah I'll keep my head up on that one. I think you might be right, because I'm getting an outbreak of brown algae, especially on the leaves? do you think diy co2 is the prob or no ferts, or maybe just new tank syndrome?


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

if it's diatoms, probably just a new tank thing.


----------

